# hang cleans



## dsc123 (Oct 19, 2010)

when performing hang cleans, do you have to jump off the ground and how far should you kneel down when uve caught the bar?


----------



## Marat (Oct 19, 2010)

The higher you jump, the more power you can create.

Kneel down as far as you need / don't really think about it.


----------



## dsc123 (Oct 19, 2010)

okay then great cheers


----------



## unclem (Oct 19, 2010)

uoch! sounds like seeing a chiropractor is in store, jumping with weight.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes and no.

You want to extend at the ankles, hips, and shoulders.  Here's a good example:







After that you want to actively pull yourself underneath the bar and actively stomp your feet into the ground.  Stomping your feet helps promote racking the weight across your shoulders and gives you a solid landing base.

But it is not a full jump.  Don't kick your legs back or anything like that.  Your feet should come a few inches off the floor at most.

As for how low you drop - it's determined by how high you can pull the weight.  You just drop low enough to get the bar on your shoulders.  So if you can pull it to a certain height, your shoulders have to be at that height when you catch it.


----------



## Marat (Oct 19, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> You want to extend at the ankles, hips, and shoulders.
> 
> But it is not a full jump.  Don't kick your legs back or anything like that.  Your feet should come a few inches off the floor at most.



I agree entirely and I see how what I said can easily be misunderstood. I was providing more of a 'lifting cue' than a description of the moment.

Full extension of ankles, hips, and shoulders is precisely what you are looking for. In practice, one will hardly get off the floor, as gtbmed mentioned. 

The "jump" is the significantly exaggerated version of the technique needed to achieve full extension. Many lifters create far less extension than needed, and I've noticed that many coaches compare the idea of "jumping" with the motion of a clean in order to provide an exaggerated cue for a lifter that doesn't aggressively go through the movement.


----------



## dsc123 (Oct 20, 2010)

That clears things up thanks guys, also is the starting position standing up straight or leaning slightly forward?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 20, 2010)

unclem said:


> uoch! sounds like seeing a chiropractor is in store, jumping with weight.



Not really m. A lot of force and sheer power can be created safely by doing these. It takes practice, and the number one thing people do wrong is waaay too much weight. 
Chiropractors are a bunch of bullshit IMO. I'd rather get a deep tissue massage.


----------



## stepaukas (Oct 20, 2010)

OP

a proper hang clean

YouTube - Hang Clean Form


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 20, 2010)

dsc123 said:


> That clears things up thanks guys, also is the starting position standing up straight or leaning slightly forward?



Deadlift the bar up to lockout.  Then bend slightly at your knees.  Then bend at the hips to get the bar to lower the bar to just above the knee level.  Your shoulders should be over the bar if you do it correctly.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 20, 2010)

Best to practice using high pulls before attempting this exercise.


----------

